# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Orkan

## Greencombat

WIe stehen die Chancen fr einen Orkan ber ganz Deutschland=?
Fabi

----------


## chrissurfer52

Was soll denn die Frage??????????

----------


## chrissurfer52

Genau 2,789%

----------


## Gnome

hm
lol  ????   :Smile:

----------


## Funky-Dragon

Wie immer in solchen Fllen lautet die Antwort: 42

----------


## Jens-K.

aber bitte... "dont Panic"   wenns so weit  ist!
im Moment ist der Wind aber " mostly harmless"

----------

